# Dấu hiệu tự kỷ ở trẻ cha mẹ tuyệt đối không thể bỏ qua



## Dung Mac (18/6/19)

*Thấy con chậm nói, hiếu động quá hay thích chơi một mình, dễ nổi cáu… là những dấu hiệu tự kỷ ở trẻ thường thấy. Cha mẹ cần xem ngay con có mắc các triệu trứng của bệnh tự kỷ dưới đây không trước khi quá muộn.*

Theo thống kê, Việt Nam có hơn 200.000 trẻ bị tự kỷ năm 2017. Tuy nhiên hiện nay, do nhiều bậc cha mẹ chưa thực sự lưu tâm. Còn các công cụ, phương tiện chẩn đoán căn bệnh này tại các cơ sở y tế vẫn còn hạn chế, dẫn đến bỏ sót nhiều trường hợp.

Đôi khi trẻ có những hành động hay biểu hiện rất bình thường như ít nói, tự chơi một mình, quá ngăn nắp, chỉ thích chơi một món đồ lặp đi lặp lại, tăng động quá mức, gọi không trả lời… nhưng đây lại là những dấu hiệu của bệnh tự kỷ. Chỉ đến khi bệnh nặng hơn như trẻ hay nổi cáu, sợ hãi, la hét, tự làm mình tổn thương… thì lúc này việc điều trị đã trở nên khó khăn hơn.

*“TỰ KỶ” LÀ GÌ ?*
Tự kỷ (Autism) được gọi là chứng rối loạn phát triển đặc trưng bởi khiếm khuyết về mặt quan hệ nhân sinh, giao tiếp ngôn ngữ, giao tiếp phi ngôn ngữ và hành vi sở thích hạn chế và lặp đi lặp lại. Bệnh tự kỷ xuất hiện cả ở người lớn và trẻ em.





​
Bố mẹ thường nhận thấy những dấu hiệu con bị tự kỷ trong 3 năm đầu đời. Lần đầu xuất hiện trong thời thơ ấu, và dần lộ rõ sau khoảng 6 tháng tuổi. Những dấu hiệu tự kỷ ở trẻ này thường phát triển dần dần và có xu hướng tiếp diễn qua tuổi trưởng thành. Rất khó thuyên giảm nếu không được chữa trị sớm. Tuy nhiên, cũng có một vài trẻ bị tự kỉ vẫn đạt mốc phát triển với tốc độ bình thường và sau đó giảm dần.

Nguyên nhân trẻ tự kỷ là do yếu tố di truyền và yếu tố môi trường tác động. Ví dụ như ám ảnh vì bị bắt cóc, bị đánh đập, bị bắt nạt, hoặc bị nhốt. Sợ hãi do chứng kiến một sự việc nào đó (bố mẹ cãi nhau, con vật yêu quý bị chết, người chết vì tai nạn…).

*=> Vậy làm sao để nhận thấy các dấu hiệu tự kỷ ở trẻ? Bố mẹ hãy lưu ý những biểu hiện bất thường về vấn đề giao tiếp và kỹ năng xã hội dưới đây:*

*NHỮNG TRIỆU CHỨNG TỰ KỶ Ở TRẺ CÓ THỂ LÀ “BÁO ĐỘNG ĐỎ” KHI:*

Trẻ không phản ứng gì khi được gọi tên dù đã được 1 tuổi.
Thờ ơ, không có các phản ứng đối với người và sự vật xung quanh. Ví dụ như không cười khi có người cười với mình. Không có các hành động khua tay khua chân, bập bẹ nói,…
Lặp đi lặp lại hành động theo vô thức như: vỗ tay, lắc người hoặc quay theo vòng tròn thường xuyên.
Không có các phản ứng bình thường như cười khi có người cười với mình. Không có các hành động khua tay khua chân, bập bẹ nói,…
Không chơi những trò chơi tưởng tượng (nấu ăn, chăm sóc búp bê,..) khi đã 18 tháng tuổi trở lên.
Tránh tiếp xúc bằng mắt
Thích chơi một mình, hoặc nói chuyện một mình. Không chia sẻ sở thích với người khác.
Có phản ứng bất thường với mọi thứ âm thanh, mùi, vị….
Mặt luôn ngẩn ngơ, hoặc buồn rầu chỉ vì một vài điều rất nhỏ.
Không phản ứng với cảm xúc của người khác hoặc khó khăn trong việc cảm nhận cảm xúc của người khác.
Tâm trạng hoặc cảm xúc phản ứng bất thường.
Trì hoãn khả năng ngôn ngữ, diễn đạt kém.
Lời nói lặp lại nhiều lần các từ hoặc cụm từ (nhại lời).
Có những câu trả lời không liên quan đến câu hỏi.
Sử dụng ít hoặc không có những cử chỉ giao tiếp thông thường.
Hay có biểu cảm không phù hợp.
Ít tập trung




​
Trẻ em thường rất tò mò quan tâm khám phá thế giới và những người xung quanh chúng. Nhưng với một đứa trẻ bị tự kỷ có thể sẽ mất một thời gian dài để học cách tương tác với những người khác.

Mỗi trẻ tự kỷ lại có những kỹ năng giao tiếp khác nhau. Có những trẻ có thể nói tốt, có những trẻ lại hạn chế trong khả năng diễn đạt ý kiến của mình. Có đến 40% trẻ tự kỷ chẳng muốn nói gì khi được hỏi đến.

*Các hành vi khác thường ở trẻ tự kỷ có thể có:*

Dễ nổi cáu, thường xuyên gây hấn với người khác.
Khó chịu vì những thay đổi dù chỉ nhỏ xíu
Ám ảnh vì một điều gì đó
Phải làm theo thói quen nhất định
Quá ngăn nắp
Ghép, nối các đồ chơi/ đồ vật với nhau.
Lặp đi lặp lại một cách chơi.
Chỉ thích các bộ phận của đồ chơi (ví dụ: bánh xe).
Tăng động quá mức
Bốc đồng, bộc phát
Thói quen ăn uống và ngủ nghỉ không bình thường.
Tự làm mình bị thương
Biểu hiện sợ hãi bất thường thường xuyên.
Các nghiên cứng cho thấy 70% trẻ tự kỷ bị chậm phát triển trí tuệ hoặc chỉ nổi trội trong một lĩnh vực nào đó. Sự phát triển nhận thức của trẻ hết sức bất thường. Thường thấp hơn trẻ cùng tuổi hoặc có những hành vi ứng xử thô lỗ hơn cũng như nhạy cảm hơn.

Do trẻ tự kỷ có cảm xúc thất thường, khả năng tiếp nhận thông tin cũng chậm hơn. Do đó, việc giáo dục cho trẻ tự kỷ là điều rất khó khăn và phức tạp.

Tuy nhiên, trẻ bị tự kỷ hoàn toàn có thể được chăm sóc, chỉ dạy một cách đặc biệt để ứng xử như mọi đứa trẻ khác. Quan trọng là bố mẹ cần có biện pháp phù hợp và kiên nhẫn để trẻ có thể phát huy một khả năng nổi trội nào đó. Đồng thời theo kịp bạn bè cùng trang lứa về tâm sinh lý, trí tuệ,…

_Nguồn: __Attipas.vn_​


----------

